# Idk how this happened but ...



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Too bad you don't have fishbowls. I wonder how they compare to the EG2's.


----------



## Hayabusa (Mar 11, 2013)

Wow awesome 

Which ones do you use most frequently?


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

Extremo said:


> Too bad you don't have fishbowls. I wonder how they compare to the EG2's.


ive tried the fishbowls on, but i never bothered to buy a pair because frankly the EG2's are just so damn good


Hayabusa said:


> Wow awesome
> 
> Which ones do you use most frequently?


i use the EG2's 90% of the time. it makes my gf nuts cause the oakley goggles in the front left were custom made and cost like $240 and i hardly ever wear em.. but the EG2's are just unmatched in field of vision and comfort IMHO.

the splices are the newest addition and theyre actually really comfortable and the lenses are AMAZING for low light


----------



## sixpoint (Nov 17, 2012)

Which lenses do you use in your splices for low light conditions?


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

Eg2's >* 

I notice they tend to get easily scratched.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I feel the same about eg2. I can't wear anything else anymore. Have brand new air brakes sitting in a box. 3-4 pairs of crowbars, some a frames, some fishbowls, One pair of splice, but we each have 2 pairs of electric eg2 or 2.5 for my son and wife.....


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

i believe theyre the VR50 pink iridium but i honestly dont know for sure. Ive never seen another pair of Splice's like mine. I got them at the Oakley store in Times Square and sometimes they have some limited stuff.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You're a whore when you have a goggle case to go with those goggles.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

Jason said:


> Eg2's >*
> 
> I notice they tend to get easily scratched.


pretty much. in all fairness my EG2's are now 2 1/2 seasons old and have very little scratches on the lenses (bronze/chrome)..except for when i fell directly on my face. that scratched them up a little bit haha


Argo said:


> I feel the same about eg2. I can't wear anything else anymore. Have brand new air brakes sitting in a box. 3-4 pairs of crowbars, some a frames, some fishbowls, One pair of splice, but we each have 2 pairs of electric eg2 or 2.5 for my son and wife.....


yea they're honestly unbeatable. i actually bought a pair of Dragon APX goggles and just couldnt justify them at the time when the EG2's still kicked their asses and they had bluebird lenses in them


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I have 7 lenses and 2 frames that are mine. My yellow have about 75 days on the, fire iridium about the same, pink about 15 and orange about 15. I ditched my bronze a while back and never pull them out and have not used my clears yet. The yellow are scratched up but from me being an idiot... My fire iridium have a few scratches but you can't notice it when wearing them. The yellow are noticeable when wearing but I don't give a shit.... New lenses with my discount locally are $20.....


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

any shot of you being able to hook a brother up with your discount on some lenses? id love to get the quasar blue ones


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Fishbowls are my first decent pair of goggles, cant wait to try them out tomorrow. Picked them up off Clymb for $65 inc shipping so wasnt complaining (though it seems replacement lenses will cost me almost the same amount lol


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

That's def a downside to high quality goggles.. Lenses don't come cheap. It's why I just sprung for a different pair of goggles entirely for different light conditions. That and I have an obsession with all things sunglasses/goggles.
I have around 25 pairs of high end sunglasses and now 8 pairs of goggles. Nobody NEEDS that many lol. 
I also played paintball for years and was given lots of goggles through different sponsorships and grew a major hatred for swapping out lenses lol


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You're a whore when you have a goggle case to go with those goggles.


i actually have microfiber bags for all of them and a hard case for the Oaks lol

oh and the lenses in the splices are the H.I. Persimmon lenses..
here's a link to the actual goggles on Oakley's site
http://www.oakley.com/products/6777/25452


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

East§ide said:


> i believe theyre the VR50 pink iridium but i honestly dont know for sure. Ive never seen another pair of Splice's like mine. I got them at the Oakley store in Times Square and sometimes they have some limited stuff.


I used the vr50 pink iridium lenses all season this year in an a frame. Great in all conditions from flat to bluebird. I never bothered switching out once, which was great because lens switching with the a frame is a pain. Next season I'm going to try the anon m1 for ease of switching...


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

scotty100 said:


> I used the vr50 pink iridium lenses all season this year in an a frame. Great in all conditions from flat to bluebird. I never bothered switching out once, which was great because lens switching with the a frame is a pain. Next season I'm going to try the anon m1 for ease of switching...


i like the a frame but it's too small a goggle for me after riding with the EG2's for so long. 

and i shouldve known they werent pink iridium since i have frogskins with pink iridium lenses.

these are actually the H.I. Persimmon lenses..they made a cloudy day last weekend look like the sun was 50 feet overhead


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Do you wear a helmet with the eg2's? Wondering how they'd fit with one. If they won't fit right I have a pair of spy's in mind...


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

I do indeed


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Looks like they fit great. Also looks like I'm making another purchase this month dammit


----------



## nataku (Apr 21, 2011)

KansasNoob said:


> Looks like they fit great. Also looks like I'm making another purchase this month dammit


I use EG2's on the outside of a Smith helmet and they fit fine together. They may be large goggles, but should be fine with most helmets.

And OP, thank you for making me feel better about owning only five goggles!


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Fishbowls went great on the weekend. But having such a large goggle on my head is something to get used to. When riding the gondola, i put them up over my helmet and subsequently gave them their first scratch.

First time ever that i have been able to wear the face mask over my whole face without the goggles fogging up.

How big are the EG2s compared to fishbowls? May if i find a pair with lowlight lenses on sale i might get some of them too; everybody singing such high praises and all that.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Whiskey militia has eg2 goggles for $70 right now. In their private stash section....


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

KansasNoob said:


> Do you wear a helmet with the eg2's? Wondering how they'd fit with one. If they won't fit right I have a pair of spy's in mind...


They did not fit my first helmet. It was a Red helmet that pushed the goggles down onto my nose. I picked up a Ride Duster helmet and they fit great.


----------



## Rarh (Jan 10, 2013)

How does the EG2 compare to the I/O'X in your opinion?

nice collection


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

I've only tried the I/O on in stores but I think it's a trade off.. The EG2 has unbeatable vision.. Removing the lenses however isn't as easy obviously . And they only come with one lense. I find it works for 80% of light conditions but still..


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

East§ide said:


> apparently i'm not only a sunglass whore but a goggle whore now also...so if anyone needs some comparisons, just let me know lol


LOL! So.... all you guys saying you have like 10 pairs of goggles... Anyone trying to get ride of a decent pair for cheap?


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

Extremo said:


> Too bad you don't have fishbowls. I wonder how they compare to the EG2's.


I have both. Overall, they are very similar but I like the Fishbowls better because they fit me better with my helmet. The fishbowls have the silicon bands on the straps which I like and the EG2s don't.


----------



## Nukka (Nov 25, 2012)

What lenses do you have for the EG2's?

Which lense do you think is best for variable riding?


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

snowman55 said:


> I have both. Overall, they are very similar but I like the Fishbowls better because they fit me better with my helmet. The fishbowls have the silicon bands on the straps which I like and the EG2s don't.


I'm pretty sure the strap on my EG2's have the silicon beading also. I don't remember offhand, but I've never had them slip either way. 


Nukka said:


> What lenses do you have for the EG2's?
> 
> Which lense do you think is best for variable riding?


I have the bronze chrome lenses. I haven't tried a ton of other lenses from Electric but they've served me well through pretty much anything besides sunset and whiteout conditions


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

East§ide said:


> I'm pretty sure the strap on my EG2's have the silicon beading also. I don't remember offhand, but I've never had them slip either way.


I have 2012 and 2013 EG2s and both did not have them. From the pic you posted, it looks like you wear them inside the helmet. If you wear them on the outside of the helmet, they do slip a little. Not a big problem, but having the silicone strip help with the slipping when you have the goggles off on top of the helmet.


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

East§ide said:


> ive tried the fishbowls on, but i never bothered to buy a pair because frankly the EG2's are just so damn good
> 
> 
> i use the EG2's 90% of the time. it makes my gf nuts cause the oakley goggles in the front left were custom made and cost like $240 and i hardly ever wear em.. but the EG2's are just unmatched in field of vision and comfort IMHO.
> ...


This is a great post. I ride EG2s and have been thinking of switching but now I might not bother.

Kinda want to try those Anon M1 goggles with Magne-Tech. We'll see.

I have a bronze chrome, which is just too dark for me unless the sun is absolutely blinding. I wear yellow/chrome 97% of the time. Thinking of getting blue/chrome next.


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

Argo said:


> I have 7 lenses and 2 frames that are mine. My yellow have about 75 days on the, fire iridium about the same, pink about 15 and orange about 15. I ditched my bronze a while back and never pull them out and have not used my clears yet. The yellow are scratched up but from me being an idiot... My fire iridium have a few scratches but you can't notice it when wearing them. The yellow are noticeable when wearing but I don't give a shit.... New lenses with my discount locally are $20.....



Argo, which lens do you find the most versatile? I have bronze chrome which I never use -> too dark. 

I use yellow chrome for pretty much everything, but looking for something that handles bluebird a little better.

One lens to rule them all?


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

bamfb2 said:


> Argo, which lens do you find the most versatile? I have bronze chrome which I never use -> too dark.
> 
> I use yellow chrome for pretty much everything, but looking for something that handles bluebird a little better.
> 
> One lens to rule them all?


I don't think there really is a one lens to rule all but if I had to choose one, it would be Orange.

I use Silver Bronze Chrome for bluebird days and Orange for all others except night riding.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

I've gotta say the best lens on all of them is the HI Persimmon lens in the Splices ... But I hate when people can see my eyes so I use them sparingly lol . Also, I'm in oakley fanatic and firmly believe their actual lens tech is the best


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

I was hoping you had the Dye T1 goggles in there. I don't seem to see them. You whole collection is now void :thumbsdown:

*joking* but seriously though I am looking to see how the T1's are


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

Well I can give you SOME insight into Dye. I played paintball at a very high level for a long time before hanging up my gear, and my last pair of goggles were the Dye I4's ... Dye makes the highest quality products in paintball IMHO, and I've heard nothing but good things about both the T1 and CLK's.. The problem I've found with most stores around here is that since they are new to snow sports and don't offer an entry level goggle, people aren't quick to buy 160$+ goggles by them when Smith and Oakley are right next to them.. Therefore not alot of stores are stocking them around here. I can't speak for the peripheral vision on them, but Dye has incredible quality, a really really good design team and I don't believe for a second that they'd put a pair of goggles on the market that couldn't compete with the best out there. 
Ill probably snag a pair next season when I have some extra cash ... I like the easily changeable lenses and I've always supported Dye gear


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

East§ide said:


> Well I can give you SOME insight into Dye. I played paintball at a very high level for a long time before hanging up my gear, and my last pair of goggles were the Dye I4's ... Dye makes the highest quality products in paintball IMHO, and I've heard nothing but good things about both the T1 and CLK's..


What makes one hang up their gun on their paintball career?


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

I honestly just got burnt out.. It's a big commitment for not alot of payout. I'd accomplished pretty much everything I'd wanted to accomplish. I finally got to the point where the politics involved , the expenses and the bs just weren't worth it to me. Nowadays I'd rather compete against myself and nature.. I loved paintball, made some of my best friends through it, travelled all over the country. I just lost the passion that kept me going through the bullshit. Once sponsors and free gear and handouts get involved, it stops being fun and starts being a business. Just wasn't for me .
That's one thing I love about snowboarding.. The pureness of it. Ill never be a pro rider.. Ill never be sponsored . I'm okay with that. I compete against my own limits, I go at my own pace, and I love every second of it .
I will admit I have some great memories though .


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

East§ide said:


> Well I can give you SOME insight into Dye. I played paintball at a very high level for a long time before hanging up my gear, and my last pair of goggles were the Dye I4's ... Dye makes the highest quality products in paintball IMHO, and I've heard nothing but good things about both the T1 and CLK's.. The problem I've found with most stores around here is that since they are new to snow sports and don't offer an entry level goggle, people aren't quick to buy 160$+ goggles by them when Smith and Oakley are right next to them.. Therefore not alot of stores are stocking them around here. I can't speak for the peripheral vision on them, but Dye has incredible quality, a really really good design team and I don't believe for a second that they'd put a pair of goggles on the market that couldn't compete with the best out there.
> Ill probably snag a pair next season when I have some extra cash ... I like the easily changeable lenses and I've always supported Dye gear


I actually use the i4s now though in the avi I am using my Grill. Its my love for the i4s that have me wanting to try Dye's snowboard goggles. I keep a close watch to Ebay for deals on brand new pairs though the specific ones I want haven't gone up yet.



bamfb2 said:


> What makes one hang up their gun on their paintball career?


Paintball is not very profitable for a person if played as a profession. For most people, even if you were a pro, you would still have to have some second job if your truly wanted to live comfortably. There are a number of pros who work within the industry for the added income.
I've been playing for 11 years now and at what I would say is an advanced level. But for some of the same reasons East§ide said, I stay away from the political side of things which come along with tourny play and instead just play rec for the enjoyment of playing. I have a crew of dudes with me that all like to roadtrip and look for the best places to play with the best comp rec play can provide.


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

Soul06 said:


> I've been playing for 11 years now and at what I would say is an advanced level. *But for some of the same reasons East§ide said, I stay away from the political side of things which come along with tourny play* and instead just play rec for the enjoyment of playing.



It's darkly amusing how humans can screw up any good thing if given half the chance.


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

Amusing and sad at the same time.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

It really is sad. I tried many times to stop playing competitive (tournament style) paintball but no matter what I did, I couldn't turn off the fire to play as hard as possible and against the best there was out there. Inevitably within a few months I'd be back on the tournament scene or guesting with different teams at different events and as always the political and monetary BS would arise. Eventually one day I just packed up my gear bag and somehow I knew it'd be my last time playing. That was around 4 years ago. I haven't looked back. 
In retrospect, I stopped loving the game long before I stopped playing it.. But when you're good at something it can be tough to stop.


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

Yes, "sad" is probably the more apropos term.


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

East§ide said:


> It really is sad. I tried many times to stop playing competitive (tournament style) paintball but no matter what I did, I couldn't turn off the fire to play as hard as possible and against the best there was out there. Inevitably within a few months I'd be back on the tournament scene or guesting with different teams at different events and as always the political and monetary BS would arise. Eventually one day I just packed up my gear bag and somehow I knew it'd be my last time playing. That was around 4 years ago. I haven't looked back.
> In retrospect, I stopped loving the game long before I stopped playing it.. But when you're good at something it can be tough to stop.


Precisely why I stay away from the tourny scene. True it makes it harder to find good competition when I do play but I already know that going into the tourny scene would make it more work and less about the love of the game. And that love is what I want to keep.


----------

